# Keeping a client record



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

PalominoOwner said:


> I need a good way to keep track of all my clients what there paying the horses they have the things im working on with them etc.. what does everyone els edo is there an app you use or a way you set up a notebook.


i track a lot of things in the job i do --- i track and manage about 1,000 network devices, across 4 districts. Some things i have to keep closer track of than others.

imho, nothing beets a spreadsheet

if you are dealing with less and 30 people, i would use an excel spreadsheet, or use google docs for a spreadsheet - and make 1 tab for every person

across the top you can make an entry for everything you want to keep track of (it's prettier in a spreadsheet)

[Jim Bates Tab]

lesson # -- date --- horse -- tasks worked on ---- comments --------- paid/owed
#1 ------ 5/1/14 -- Red --- sitting trot ---------- work on balance ----- paid $25
#2 ----- 5/8/14 -- Dolly --- walk/trot transitions -- work on heels down -- owes $25

ect ... ect ..


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree spreadsheets are pretty handy. The more you play with them the more useful they are. 

Barring the use of one though, I've used binders with dividers, too. 

With either one, the challenge for me has been faithfully making entries. Either is only as good as the information you enter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Spreadsheets are da bomb! :lol:

Seriously! Until I started my current job, I had zero appreciation for spreadsheets. Now, I find a good spreadsheet to be handy as heck. Takes a bit to get used to using the program (we use Excel), but once you know the basics, it's easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

i also use spreadsheets to track weekly finances

any given day of any given week -- i can tell you what i have in the bank, how much i will have the next day, and how much i will have in the bank at thatsame time the following month


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

THIS
HoursTracker - time tracking on your smartphone or tablet


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I have designed my own Excel spreadsheet for finanancial tracking and you can add a sheet within a "workbook" to put notes in, client info and anything else you want to remember. 
If you want to really get detailed you could invest in something like this:
Equine Management Software - Equine Genie - Horse Business Management Software

If you don't feel really confident about creating spreadsheets, contact me privately and I can send you a template of what I have set up on Excel.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Paddock Pro! Best program I have ever used. Welcome to Paddock Pro - Horse Farm Management Made Easy | Paddockpro.com


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I track out local riding club via google docs. I track dressage scores coded with who rode what horse, the score, the judge and all- each entry is coded with a note of which test was ridden under who. Then I publish it and those who have permission can view it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a day/week/month planner with expenses, pay, addresses, days and times with lots of space to write in what I need to remember. Works great for me. Besides that, spreadsheets rock. Excel is great for all those things.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to say, outlook is an amazing tool. You can set reminders when things are due and etc. When I was training I would set reminders of who owes what when, and I would send out invoices accordingly.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

We have a professional program designed for racing and use an accounting program that works along side it. 

Without those programs, you really can't go wrong with a spreadsheet. 

One thing we do that is incredibly handy is keep all the horses on a record card (like a recipe card) and fill in things on the card as it happens. Every horse gets a card when it arrives and it is always up to date (vet, blacksmith, vaccs, worming, ect ect) all go on. This helps us when it comes time for invoicing. I use these cards religiously and know that i can rely on them when im under pressure to come up with an answer of what the horse is doing.


----------

